# Dove Chapel - Sussex - Feb 2015



## brickworx (Feb 13, 2015)

Out and about for a long day with Stufish and after a significant trip from our neck of the woods, we where disappointed to find our first venue occupied by Secca and their BIG barky dogs......luckily we had a backup or two and with this being next on the list and only a few mins away, we moved on to 'Dove Chapel' - a lovely place nestled in some woods within the beautiful countryside of Sussex.

I have long waited (and wanted) to do an old chapel and this did not disappoint - really beautiful building which we entered with ease to enjoy a great, undisturbed explore.

So, onto the pics - full slideshow with loads more available here:https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650369261510/show/


Untitled by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


EntranceHall by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


EnterWay by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Sidewind by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


LongPosts by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Frontal by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Stained by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInLordsLight by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ArchedWindow by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


StageTop by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


OhMy! by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


BuiltWithCraft by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## krela (Feb 13, 2015)

Lovely gothic beauty there, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2015)

Great collection of photos.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Cracking set of shots there. Great spot.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 13, 2015)

My urbex sense is tingling. I love this!!! Nice one


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2015)

Lovely images, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is a cracking find. Each image here gets better than the one before. Good job.


----------



## mookster (Feb 14, 2015)

That's lovely!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 14, 2015)

Lovely mate, I do like it here, an that place with big barky dogs also had police all over it last weekend!!
Last shots a winner!


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 14, 2015)

This place looks great, and you've got a cracking set of photos
good work


----------



## HughieD (Feb 14, 2015)

Superb....what a find. A treasure trove of Gothic arches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 14, 2015)

Not seen this for a while. Great set of images of the place.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 14, 2015)

Tidy little church mate. Nice work!


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 14, 2015)

Great place but a bit rickety. Gotta lay off those pies dude.


OOps. by stu8fish, on Flickr

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## brickworx (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha! Love it stu....yeah, diet for me mate


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

Liking this a lot. Very nice set and I love that external


----------



## marieke (Feb 15, 2015)

Enjoyed your photos. Great combination of light and shade. Thanks so much


----------



## Big C (Feb 15, 2015)

The inside don't half remind me of the chapel at Jamieh Islameh, Mark Cross...
Apart from you're not alone at that one.
Nice one.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 15, 2015)

Big C said:


> The inside don't half remind me of the chapel at Jamieh Islameh, Mark Cross...
> Apart from you're not alone at that one.
> Nice one.



What do you mean BigC when you say 'not alone at that one'?


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 16, 2015)

Cracking pics. Didn't fancy the place next door then?


----------



## brickworx (Feb 16, 2015)

tank2020 said:


> Cracking pics. Didn't fancy the place next door then?



Cheers and yeah, we did next door too....I'll do another report on that part soon.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks stripped out but still some nice masonry work to be seen, thanks for sharing this one.

Dugie


----------

